# I have a very embarrassing question for male chi owners



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have only ever owned female dogs before so this is new to me. Well I have noticed a green/white substance comming out of smiffy's 'privates' . It hasn't been out (if that makes sense) so I was wondering is this normal?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmm have never seen that with tyson :? or anything like that with our other male dogs , Could you ask your vet what they t hink?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

It doesn't look good.. yuk


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

maybe it could be a little inmfection or something? does it smell?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy has always had afunny smell about him, we thought this could be his teeth? but we are not to sure now?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i know this sounds gross! but have a little sniff down there , if it smells it sounds like an infection. One of my old horses used to get infections down there


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee
I had a smell  it doesn't smell


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats good! id just keep an eye on it and maybe bathe it and keep it clean :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

He has had this for a long time , I just wondered if any one else had the same problem?


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

nope, this has never occured to deano at least while i have had him - i was thinking along the lines of an infection like jayne. Maybe a soak in the bath would help. Luv4mygirls could probably help you shes very intelligent about chi health - she helped me when deano had a little problem.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will await a reply from Luv4mygirls then. Thanks for your help


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I dunno what that could be but it sounds simply disgusting. :shock: 

I have never seen anything coming out of Cooper's privates that didn't look right ... and I'm pretty sure he would need therapy if his momma sniffed them. LOL


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have never seen anything coming out of Cooper's privates that didn't look right ... and I'm pretty sure he would need therapy if his momma sniffed them. LOL[/quote]

I know I had to look around first to see if anyone was looking lol

Strange


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

youre comments really made me laugh!! i have to massage lillo's hernia back in if it comes out (inguinal hernia, so in his hind quarters) - i also have to check see if anyones looking as theyd think im VERY strange. it pretty much cured the hernia so i dont care what it looks like!! about the discharge thing do you think it might just be sperm? if he's not been done it probably is. lillo has a bit of a dirty tinkle sometimes (ha ha gross) and so did my last boy chi before he was done. baby wipes is the solution!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol baby whipes


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I have never experienced such a thing with either of my male chis. I would probably check with the vet just to make sure it is not some kind of infection or something else that might require medical attention. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Many male dogs (intact or neutered) have a whitish/greenish/yellowish normal discharge which we will call "smegma" which is not sign of anything abnormal or disease. Most dogs lick it off themselves before owner's notice, but occasionally a bit of it will hang out around the prepuce. If it's painful, causing irritation, or shows signs of infection (pain, swelling, heat, redness) then I'd consider going to your vet. 

If the discharge is in small amounts, only occasional, and not of any concern to your dog, then it's most likely of no concern to you. 

-Nate


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

hmmm... I always thought "smegma" was something else..... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, I've noticed a bit of a thick white discharge on the tip of Diego's wee-wee before. He just licks it off like Nate said. I haven't been too concerned...it just seemed normal. If it were green I might have been a little freaked though.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i noticed it one time on tyson a long time ago (of course i freaked out). i figured id watch it for a day or 2. i never saw it again though. it was sort of thicker looking than pee which i thought it could have been but he was fine and i never thought about it again, until now haha. interesting to know about though. is there a purpose to it??


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

This may be PG-13 but I'll put it in scientific terms. 

The prepuce (sheath for the red-rocket) secretes smegma, to lubricate the red-rocket if and when it does decide to make an apperance, it won't be painful due to friction. 

The discharge you see is just excess smegma, it's no big deal at all.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Brandon and I noticed it on Ryan a few days ago. That's actually what we figured it was, but he had no problems destroying the evidence, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Im so glad it's that. I was thinking that it might have been gonorrea or something like that. Does snuffy seem to hurt when he uses number 1? Ive heard that its painful.


Hope you figure this out. We've been praying for snuffy, even if he's got something like that.

Bless you and him,
LS


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I see this on my big dogs but not on my small, I guess my big dogs arent as clean as my little ones, or maybe just to lazy to lick it off :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> Im so glad it's that. I was thinking that it might have been gonorrea or something like that. Does snuffy seem to hurt when he uses number 1? Ive heard that its painful.
> 
> 
> Hope you figure this out. We've been praying for snuffy, even if he's got something like that.
> ...


Dogs can get gonorrhea??? :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like nate beat me to the thread lol.... i have been sleeping so much lately i haven't been on the boards as much the last couple days.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

The only STDs dogs generally contract are Brucellosis and Herpes, neither of which will present with normal looking smegma. Gonorrhea is out of the question.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well thanks you all for all your help, 
Smiffy seems to be in no pain when weeing and he does just licks it off. ukeright: 
I think you are right and it is' The discharge you see is just excess smegma, it's no big deal at all.' 
Also Smiffy hasn't been sick today, Touch wood.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Is it just me or is "smegma" a truly disgusting sounding word? :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yuk! I was just about to cook dinner but I've been somewhat put off!!! :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> DoggyStyleChi said:
> 
> 
> > Im so glad it's that. I was thinking that it might have been gonorrea or something like that. Does snuffy seem to hurt when he uses number 1? Ive heard that its painful.
> ...


They can if they sleep with some ole dog! :sign5: Sorry,,i couldn't resist! :evil2:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

[

They can if they sleep with some ole dog! :sign5: Sorry,,i couldn't resist! :evil2:[/quote]

LOL


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Never had that problem with any of my male dogs. :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok we learnt something new today  smegma ..........

kisses nat


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to own a little white west highland terrier pup, and he had 'stuff' coming out his little willy lol, i just assumed it was seman lmao :roll:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I had this scare a while back took jack to the vets and they said it was just normal especially in small breeds!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok after reading that I have a sudden desire to watch red dwarf :lol: too much smeg info


----------

